# Calanthe watch



## Linus_Cello (Mar 11, 2015)

So on Sunday, I dug out my potted Calanthe from being buried under the leaves for the winter. The C. discolor doesn't appear to have missed a beat. Others are sieboldi, reflexa, and aristulifera (and potted cyps).

Here's a link to the discolor blooming last year: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33849&page=2


----------



## naoki (Mar 13, 2015)

Is it the first overwintering for Calanthe other than C. discolor? Hopefully, they will do well!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 13, 2015)

naoki said:


> Is it the first overwintering for Calanthe other than C. discolor? Hopefully, they will do well!



Yes, first overwintering other than discolor. I think the sieboldi did fine too.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2015)

Why did you uncover them? Is it that warm in DC already?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 16, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Why did you uncover them? Is it that warm in DC already?



Yes, it is warm(ish). They can take light frost (these next two nights get to 30, but it's warmer afterwards)


----------



## lazzaret (Mar 16, 2015)

beautiful test !
i'm following the same example with calanthe reflexa, and it seems working well.
i have put down the leaf litter for the plant to take sun (good or bad ? to see).
there were two buds and one have been eaten...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2015)

That's because you took away the leaf litter! oke:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 17, 2017)

*Calanthe discolor 2017*

Will need to repot...


----------



## naoki (Apr 17, 2017)

Wonderful! C. discolor is a common species in Japan and isn't a colorful one like some of other Calanthe, but it shows subtle and unobtrusive beauty! It appeals to my Japanese aesthetic. Compared to the photo of 2014, it became huge! Nice growing!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 18, 2017)

Well I'd say you proved that C. discolor is viable in your climate! How about the C. sieboldii?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 18, 2017)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Well I'd say you proved that C. discolor is viable in your climate! How about the C. sieboldii?



Poor flowering last year. Hopefully will bloom in a few weeks.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 23, 2018)

Discolor is starting to bloom. But I'm more excited about the sieboldi spiking (hopefully can post a pic in a few days).


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2018)

Cool, thanks for sharing. I wonder if they could take the heat of Chesapeake, Va. I planted some reed-stem Epidendrums for my Mom there.


----------



## naoki (Apr 23, 2018)

Nice! Is C. reflexa doing ok?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 23, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Cool, thanks for sharing. I wonder if they could take the heat of Chesapeake, Va. I planted some reed-stem Epidendrums for my Mom there.



I'm sure they can. Zone 6 is their most northern range


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 23, 2018)

naoki said:


> Nice! Is C. reflexa doing ok?



I guess ok. I've noticed that with my other Calanthe, they hate being disturbed. Hopefully the reflex a will settle in and bloom in 2-3 years.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 24, 2018)

Wow, they opened fast:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 24, 2018)

Nice. But, where are the Paphs and Phrags!? oke:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 24, 2018)

Nicely done. What compost do you have them in? How do you fertilize them?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 24, 2018)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Nicely done. What compost do you have them in? How do you fertilize them?



In a plastic pot with regular dirt. I water/fertilize with dirty fish aquarium water and k-lite. Will put in a larger pot in a few weeks when it's done flowering. M


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 27, 2018)

sieboldii (or now striata?) starting to bloom


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 30, 2018)

image uploader


----------



## naoki (May 3, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 9, 2018)

Both Calanthe from last week (alas, they are starting to fade now, especially the sieboldi)



free picture hosting


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 10, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> Both Calanthe from last week (alas, they are starting to fade now, especially the sieboldi)



Nicely done. Interestingly, their timing is exactly the same here.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 10, 2018)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Nicely done. Interestingly, their timing is exactly the same here.



These are in pots, and are in the garage when it's really cold. Assuming my Cyp Giselle in the ground and Giselle pastel in pot are the same cyps, then pot culture is about 3 weeks early.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 19, 2019)

Discolor starting to open. This year a few weeks earlier than last year.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 21, 2019)

Discolor opening more. Also exciting for me first time bloom of Takane.


----------



## naoki (Apr 22, 2019)

Very nice! Mines haven't started to grow yet this year.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 27, 2019)

Sieboldii (with the other 2 pic posted Calanthes)


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 9, 2020)

This spring’s Calanthe blooms were disappointing. Only discolor bloomed. I guess the others were taking a break. 

However now my C. reflexa finally bloomed. The last 2 years the flowers would abort.


----------



## setaylien (Aug 10, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> This spring’s Calanthe blooms were disappointing. Only discolor bloomed. I guess the others were taking a break.
> 
> However now my C. reflexa finally bloomed. The last 2 years the flowers would abort.


Interesting!


----------

